

I Won’t Hire People Who Use Poor Grammar. Here’s Why. (2012) - ch215
https://hbr.org/2012/07/i-wont-hire-people-who-use-poo

======
Nadya
I couldn't stop laughing at where the URL truncates.

I dock the author for their use of filler words that weaken their statements.

 _> All applicants say they’re detail-oriented; I just make my employees prove
it._

"All applicants say they're detail-orientated; I make my employees prove it."

 _> And just like good writing and good grammar, when it comes to programming,
the devil’s in the details._

"Like good writing and good grammar, when it comes to programming, the devil's
in the details."

I disagree with Klems Rule [0]. It can lead to cannibalism. The devil is in
the details.

 _" Brian's food."_

[0] [http://www.writersdigest.com/editor-blogs/questions-and-
quan...](http://www.writersdigest.com/editor-blogs/questions-and-
quandaries/grammar/contractions-with-proper-nouns-brians-a-baseball-fan)

